# F.S. Show Guppies - Several different varieties



## mark51 (May 2, 2010)

F.S. If you are looking for show guppies, here they are.
First guppy, is a Red Moscow guppy.
Brought from the U.S.
I.F.G.A. International Fancy Guppy Association.
The male and female, are both huge in size.
Male has a very large tail and dorsal fin.
Male is 98 % solid red-orange
Female, will give birth to 50 fry.
This is a pure stain, of show guppy.
Price $10.00 a pair, you pick up in Surrey.
I can also meet you at a sky train station.
Phone me at 604-588-9410.
Ask for Mark.


----------



## mark51 (May 2, 2010)

*F.S. Red Albino Guppy*

Red Albino Guppy, wow what a guppy.
98% solid red, orange, huge tail and dorsal.
I.F.G.A. International Fancy Guppy Association.
Pure strain guppy, show guppy.
Price $10.00 a pair.
I live in Surrey, you pick up.
I can meet you at the sky train station.
Phone me, 604-588-9410
Ask for Mark.


----------



## mark51 (May 2, 2010)

*F.S. Black Moscow Guppy*

Another show guppy.
I.F.G.A. International fancy guppy association.
99% solid black Moscow guppy.
$10.00 a pair.
You pick up in Surrey.
I can also, meet you at the sky train.
phone me, 604-588-9410
Ask for Mark.


----------



## mark51 (May 2, 2010)

*F.S. Japanese Red grass Guppy*

Japanese red grass guppy.
A show guppy from Japan.
$10.00 a pair.
You pick up, I live in Surrey.
I can meet you at a sky train station.
Phone me at 604-588-9410
Ask for Mark.


----------



## mark51 (May 2, 2010)

*F.S.Japanese Blue Grass guppy*

Japanese Blue Grass Guppy.
I.F.G.A. a show guppy from Japan.
It is a pure strain, of guppy.
$10.00 a pair.
You pick up, I live in Surrey.
I can meet you at a sky train station.
Phone me at 604-588-9410
Ask for Mark.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Mark, those are gorgeous looking albinos, my favorites, good luck in your sale.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Please read BCA Classified rules. You had 5 different threads, each with one variety of guppy. I merged them into one combined thread.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

are these pics of actual fish? if not could you send me pictures of actual fish 
asking due to this *http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1318902594*
thanks!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are indeed beautiful guppies and thank you for explaining why your guppies are show quality by bringing in the standards 

Good luck on your sale, I would love to get some but I can't keep common feeder guppies alive


----------



## hotspike (Dec 1, 2010)

PM sent. thanks


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you selling these in BCAQUARIA Expo/Auction ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Good question. Are those your actual fish?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275201,-122.835425


----------



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome. Been looking for quality guppies for a while now.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking at the image file name & date, I would guess Yes, but OP, please confirm if these are your own fish because I think you have some interested potential buyers:bigsmile:


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, if those are the actual fish. I'm interested in a pair. Please advise. Where in Surrey are you?


----------



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

If OP can confirm, i'm ready to drive to surrey to pick up 3 pairs.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So very tempting...nice looking guppies.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I would buy a couple of pair just for my sisters tank if they are the ones on the pic.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> So very tempting...nice looking guppies.


 Please let me know if you decide to get some Tazzy. I would probably get you to pick a pair up for me.


----------



## Hi Im Mike (Sep 11, 2011)

I just want to give everyone an update...
I just gave Mark a call. It seems he is having internet issues and will try again later tonight or at a starbucks tomorrow.
He also told me that these pictures are NOT his and that his look 100% the same as the picture.
He lives near Surrey Central sytrain for anyone who's interested. He only meets up at skytrains on weekends.
Call him if you want some. I'm going to see him on thursday for some japanese red grass.

That's what he told me. Take it for what it is 'cause this is rare for someone to sell these pairs on the forum.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Im Mike said:


> I just want to give everyone an update...
> I just gave Mark a call. It seems he is having internet issues and will try again later tonight or at a starbucks tomorrow.
> He also told me that these pictures are NOT his and that his look 100% the same as the picture.
> He lives near Surrey Central sytrain for anyone who's interested. He only meets up at skytrains on weekends.
> ...


Nice where bouts near surrey central station as i'm as well close by it... I will give him a call then...


----------



## mark51 (May 2, 2010)

What you see is what you will get.
Big show guppies, from I.F.G.A.
You get the matching female, will give birth to 50 fry.
Be quick if you want these guppies.
I could be the only one in Canada who has these guppies
Mark, phone me at 604-588-9410
Near Surrey central sky train station.


----------



## GuppyFan (Jan 3, 2011)

Those look fantastic! If they are like what's shown on the pics, i'm definitely interested! Anybody seen the actual fish?


----------

